# Toilet training for cats - USE YOUR TOILET!



## kleverkitty (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a beautiful Siamese cat called Sabrina. 
She is absolutely gorgeous and 14 months old. 
I am moving to LA in February and am unable to take her with me. 
This absolutely gutts me but it has to be done. 
I would her to have a good home in London where she will be treated like the princesess she is. If you are interested drop me a line.
If not then check out this video cause its the training i used to get sabrina using my own toilet to do her doo doos in. Its soo funny.. but saves me on cat litter! lol

CLICK TO SEE THE VIDEO


----------

